# Foreign recruiting videos?



## InfantryWannabee (25 Sep 2005)

Does anyone happen to have any recruiting videos from other countries? I'd be interested to see them.


----------



## D-n-A (25 Sep 2005)

Goto other countries recruiting/military sites, like www.goarmy.com


----------



## InfantryWannabee (25 Sep 2005)

The only foreign army site I've been able to find is the US one, which you just linked to. Could anyone direct me to any more?


----------



## Pfc_Norup (25 Sep 2005)

http://wms1.jay.net/ftv/arc09/sof.wmv Danish Special Forces... ( training )


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (25 Sep 2005)

Wow!!
cool video!!
Thanks for the posting Pfc_Norup
 :threat:


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (25 Sep 2005)

By the way, whats the name of that SOF unit?
cheers


----------



## ghazise (26 Sep 2005)

http://205.110.170.168/

Three of my favorites, Operation Enduring Freedom, Operation Iraqi Freedom and For Country, I think were originally put together for the preview / ad section for movies at the theatre.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (26 Sep 2005)

> ...whats the name of that SOF unit?


 It's a mixture between: 
"FÃƒÂ¸rmandskorpset" ( Frogmen) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fr%C3%B8mandskorpset 
And JÃƒÂ¦rgerkorpset ( Airborne ) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%A6gerkorpset

http://wms1.jay.net/ftv/video/fkp/FROMAND.wmv - Danish Special Forces ( a bit old )


----------



## scm77 (26 Sep 2005)

2FtOnion said:
			
		

> http://205.110.170.168/
> 
> Three of my favorites, Operation Enduring Freedom, Operation Iraqi Freedom and For Country, I think were originally put together for the preview / ad section for movies at the theatre.



Great videos.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (26 Sep 2005)

They seems really profesional. I guess frogmen guys are like the combat diver...is it a tier 1 unit?
thanks


----------



## ghazise (30 Sep 2005)

October 1st is the launching of the next recruiting commercial and revised website, 

http://www.marines.com/page/usmc.jsp


----------

